# HOLY COW! Literally!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's a shoddy video, but this seriously amazed me. Now I know what they mean when a horse has "cow" in him!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! That is incredible, shows you horses don't need a rider to do their jobs!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow!!!! That is very impressive! I couldn't help but notice how much freer the movement for such activities with the horse were without a rider and saddle on...horses are such a smart animal!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, love it!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Now if they could just get him to rope the cow!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

What a clever horse! 

Reminds me of my pony Kai, when the neighbours dog would get into our paddock he would "round" him back up to the corner of the paddock he came from and shoo him out! After a few attempts the dog gave up escaping from that corner haha.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a smart horse! he did that so calmly and relaxed. beautiful horse!


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

My guy, Sunny, has some cow in him. Seems it came naturally! The broker I got him from told me this story:
He had been sound asleep, when he was awakened by sirens. A tremendous thunderstorm was raging, and s multi-car accident had taken place on the highway nearby. He was a trained emergency med aide, so he grabbed some clothes, and ran to the barn, grabbing the first horse ho could, tacking him on the fly, and off he went to assist. Thunder, lightning, sirens, flashing lights, cars, screams...all going on at once. It wasn't until everything was over that Dennis realized he had grabbed Sunny Jim, a horse he really didn't know anything about, much less if he could (or would!) be calm in an intense situation! He told me that all through this, Sun would do what he was asked without a moment's hesitation. He also had an episode with cattle getting out on that same highway, grabbed Sun, and herded them all back. Turns out the previous owner(s) had NEVER used him with cattle! Sun just knew what to do, and was completely engaged with Dennis. Cool!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

My pony, Cody definitely DOES NOT have cow sense, although I have never tried. It's hard to even imagine my horse rounding up cows like that. I think he would play with them like they were toys and probably end up biting their tails or stepping on them. That's just like my horse, he does that with any pony that is smaller than him. He would probably consider a cow a strange looking painted pony.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats awesome.!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> My pony, Cody definitely DOES NOT have cow sense, although I have never tried. It's hard to even imagine my horse rounding up cows like that. I think he would play with them like they were toys and probably end up biting their tails or stepping on them. That's just like my horse, he does that with any pony that is smaller than him. He would probably consider a cow a strange looking painted pony.


ROFL, sounds like the dam of my Arab mare!! When I was growing up, my grandpa was renting his pasture out to about 20 head of cattle for a friend in summer (still does). I got the devil in me one day out of boredom and decided to see if she had a lick of cow in her :lol: I set her on the herd and promptly decided she has never gonna be a cow horse - she got so excited galloping after them, she ran up on a cow and tried to jump over it! *snickers* She almost put us AND the cow down, so that was the end of our cow chasing days!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome! Thank you for sharing that! 

It really looks like that horse is enjoying itself. Very cool


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw :shock: talking about a horse knowing and liking his job! that was really neat, thanks for sharing :shock:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

It took me a minute to realize what was going on. If only I could just put my mare in a dressage ring and she'd do the rest.


----------

